# Stocking 60 gallon



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and would like some help on stocking my 60 gallon tank. In this tank I would like something like a Thorichthys or maybe a cryptoheros. The fish that have caught my eye are ellioti cichlid, convict, sajica, Nicaraguans and jack dempseys. Any replys would be appreciated


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!

What are the dimensions of your tank?

Do you currently have any fish in it?


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks. The dimensions are 48 16 18. I haven't actually set up the tank yet but will be soon


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the exact same tank with 3 nics and 5 buenos aires tetras. I'll prob move out the non paired up nic soon as the male is getting pretty big. Thumbs up on stocking nics.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Kuromaguro said:


> I have the exact same tank with 3 nics and 5 buenos aires tetras. I'll prob move out the non paired up nic soon as the male is getting pretty big. Thumbs up on stocking nics.


Hi is your tank a fluval Roma. Would I be able to have a nic and jack Dempsey


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

JackDempsey72 said:


> Hi is your tank a fluval Roma.


I think kuro meant same size :lol: :thumb:

EDIT: and to throw in my 2 cents, I think one nic and one JD could be OK in a 60, but get them both as juvies so they can grow up together and keep an eye on them as they age. It all depends on the fish. I think 60g could be a little on the small side once they are both full grown but could work


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> JackDempsey72 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi is your tank a fluval Roma.
> ...


Do you think it would be better if I could get both females


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

JackDempsey72 said:


> stalefish83 said:
> 
> 
> > JackDempsey72 said:
> ...


Ideally, but it's going to be next to impossible to sex them until they are bigger. The females will stay smaller, and a female nic will also get a lot more color than a male would. They are beautiful!


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Should I go with a convict and jack dempsey or a ellioti and jack dempsey


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

If it were me I'd go with an ellioti. They are much cooler looking than a convict, IMO, and more interesting. They are also smaller than a convict, so it would be better bio-load and territory wise, but the trade-off with that is that it won't be able to defend itself as well should the JD get physical. ellioti's rely on shows of aggression for their defense, which often works great, but if the JD all of sudden decides it doesn't want company, your ellioti could be toast. If you get them together while they are young and they grow up together, I would think you'd have a good chance of success. It all depends on the individual fish and how you scape the tank.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> If it were me I'd go with an ellioti. They are much cooler looking than a convict, IMO, and more interesting. They are also smaller than a convict, so it would be better bio-load and territory wise, but the trade-off with that is that it won't be able to defend itself as well should the JD get physical. ellioti's rely on shows of aggression for their defense, which often works great, but if the JD all of sudden decides it doesn't want company, your ellioti could be toast. If you get them together while they are young and they grow up together, I would think you'd have a good chance of success. It all depends on the individual fish and how you scape the tank.


Thanks, I'm gonna go with ellioti but really don't know any thing about them. Could you please give me some info


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Very similar to a Firemouth (T. meeki) both belong to the genus Thorichthys.

Check this thread out:
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=293818

And this:
http://fishkeeper.co.uk/databank/freshw ... ys-ellioti


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> Very similar to a Firemouth (T. meeki) both belong to the genus Thorichthys.
> 
> Check this thread out:
> viewtopic.php?f=13&t=293818
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

My male nic is much prettier than my 2 females. He had great orange color on the body and blue face. The patterns on his body and fins are stunning. My females are not as attractive.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I've just read that females are supposedly "more colorful" and only have very limited personal experience with them. I got that from a number of sources, but "individual experiences may vary" :wink:


----------

